# σάπιο μήλο



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Η γνωστή (σε όλες τις γυναίκες) απόχρωση του ροζ. Πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά;





Ένα χρωματολόγιο του ροζ που βρήκα εδώ δεν μου δίνει τη λέξη που θέλω, και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει.


----------



## cougr (Aug 28, 2011)

Puce ?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Σε μερικές ιστοσελίδες φαίνεται να μοιάζει, αλλά αλλού έχουν ως puce αυτό:


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 28, 2011)

Antique/Dusky pink, θα έλεγα (στα γερμανικά Altrosa).


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Για μελέτη (μαζί με το dusky pink):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puce
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/greek_to_english/art_arts_crafts_painting/3591104


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Σας μερσώ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2011)

:woot:
[daemanic mode]
Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό για μένα παράδειγμα της απόλυτης ασυμβατότητας του θηλυκού με το αρσενικό μυαλό, στην ονοματοδοσία των χρωμάτων τουλάχιστον. Όποτε το ακούει το δαιμόνιό μου, ξεσπάει μια τρικυμία στο κρανίο μου: 
το δαιμόνιο αστράφτει και βροντά, φρουμάσσει, λυσσομανά και ανταριάζει τα πάντα, ενώ εγώ προσπαθώ μάταια να το καλμάρω με καθησυχαστικά λόγια:
"Άφες αυταίς· ου γαρ οίδασι τι ποιούσι είδαν τι είν' αυτό το όνομα που έδωσαν στο έρμο χρωματάκι" (το οποίο χρωματάκι παρέμπ δε με ενθουσιάζει, αλλά δε με χαλάει κιόλας). 
"Όχι! Δεν μπορώ!", ανακράζει το δαιμόνιο κι αρχίζει το γνωστό τροπάρι του: 
"Πρώτα απ' όλα, τι μήλο, κυρά μου; Πράσινο, κόκκινο, κίτρινο, μπανανόμηλο, φιρίκι; Γλυκό, ξινόμηλο ή γλυκόξινο; Καλοκαιριάτικο ή χειμωνικό; Ντόπιο ή της αλλοδαπής; Και πόσες μέρες σάπιζε; Γιατί, αν μιλάμε για δυο τρεις μέρες, βδομάδα το πολύ, το χρώμα μοιάζει, αλλά μετά το σαπισμένο μήλο γίνεται πιο καφετί, ύστερα πρασινίζει και στο τέλος γκριζάρει και μαυρίζει. Και γιατί παρακαλώ μόνο σάπιο _μήλο;_ Τα άλλα φρούτα δε σαπίζουν, περνάνε αυτόματα από το φρέσκο στο ανύπαρκτο, κβαντικά; Άσε με, Νίκο, να φωνάξω τουλάχιστον, γιατί άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βρω· τα καθιέρωσαν και τώρα πρέπει να τα τρώμε στη μάπα (κι ας είναι και σάπια), αδιαμαρτύρητα, λέει. Τι καθιέρωσαν, μωρέ; Ρόιδο τα 'χουν κάνει! (Τι ρόιδο, κόκκινο ή άσπρο; Ώριμο ή άγουρο;...) 
Δεν αφήνουνε τα σάπια, λέω γω;" :curse:
[/daemanic mode]

Μήλο μου κόκκινο, ρόιδο βαμμένο - Δυνάμεις του Αιγαίου


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2011)

Μικρή διόρθωση:

Μήλο μου κόκκινο, ρόιδο *γραμμένο*.

Όπου “γραμμένο” ίσον “όμορφο”. Υπάρχει πρόσωπο γραμμένο, χείλια γραμμένα, η Γραμμένη Οξιά και το βαφτιστικό όνομα Γραμμένος (π.χ. Γραμμένος Καραμανλής, αδελφός και θείος πρωθυπουργών).

Αλλά οι Δυνάμεις του Αιγαίου υπέροχες, όπως πάντα. Μπράβο που μας το θύμισες Δαεμάνε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μήλο μου κόκκινο, ρόιδο *γραμμένο*.


Όμορφο; Όχι ζωγραφισμένο;


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Και φρύδια γραμμένα, εδώ στη Λέξι. 

Για μένα (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει γενικά όμως): όμορφα σαν ζωγραφιστά => (περι)γραμμένα.

Και το κομμάτι, Earion, πολυτραγουδισμένο στα νιάτα μου, σε παρεάκια μ' έμορφες, καλλιγραμμένες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2011)

Στο ΛΚΝ (λήμμα γράφω) το έχει και παράδειγμα: *7.* (λογοτ.) (μππ.) καλοσχηματισμένος:_ Φρύδια γραμμένα_.
Αμέσως μετά όμως μας θυμίζει την ετυμολογία: 
_[αρχ. γράφω "χαράζω, ζωγραφίζω, γράφω"]_

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτός ο περιορισμός στα αρχαία δεν παίρνει υπόψη ότι και οι αγιογραφίες είναι γραμμένες, δηλαδή ζωγραφισμένες. Αλλά πιθανόν και να κάνω λάθος --και άντε να το τεκμηριώσεις με γκουγκλιές...


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μικρή διόρθωση:
> 
> Μήλο μου κόκκινο, ρόιδο *γραμμένο*.
> [...]


 
Earion, ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, αλλά χειρονίπτων λέω: στις Δυνάμεις του Αιγαίου να το πούμε, που το τραγούδησαν _βαμμένο_. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει σχέση με το νήμα, αλλά ο γνωστός Maddox είχε γράψει παλιότερα σχετικά με όλα αυτά τα χρώματα που οι εταιρείες ονοματίζουν περίεργα:






Εγώ αυτό το χρώμα θα το έλεγα skin pink, απλά κι ωραία. Βέβαια θα πει κανείς εξαρτάται το χρώμα του δέρματος, αλλά στα αγγλικά θα ήταν αρκετά άμεσα κατανοητό. Αλλιώς θα έγραφα σκέτο pink.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2011)

Έχουμε και νήμα για χρώματα και νήμα για τα χρώματα του φόρουμ (και άλλα σκόρπια, υποθέτω). Διαλιέχτε!


----------



## Earion (Aug 31, 2011)

Ελάμβανον πολλάκις αφορμήν να διέρχωμαι εκ Γραμμενοχωρίων ... Τα χωρία ταύτα, περί τα είκοσι, … άτινα διασπέιρονται κατά το το δυτικόν άκρον της μεγάλης πεδιάδος των Ιωαννίνων… ένεκα των πολλών της φύσεως αυτών καλλονών ωνομάσθησαν και _Γραμμενοχώρια_, καθότι η λέξις _γραμμένο _εν τω ηπειρωτικώ ιδιώματι σημαίνει τον επί καλλονή διακρινόμενον, τον γραφικόν, εξ ης αι φράσεις: _γραμμένο παιδί_, _άγγελος γραμμένος_, _φρύδια γραμμένα_, _γραμμένο χωριό_, ως ονομάζεται Γραμμένο το μεγαλύτερον και κεντρικώτερον εξ αυτών.​​​Κώστας Κρυστάλλης, «Γραμμενοχώρια», περιοδικό _Εστία_, 8 Μαΐου 1894, σ. 212 (το πήρα από τα _Άπαντα_, τ. 2, Ιωάννινα, 1948).​​
Και γουγλική τεκμηρίωση: ρόιδο γραμμένο.

Αλλά αφού ο λόγος για μήλα και για αποχρώσεις, λέω να σας καλημερίσω με άλλου είδους αποχρώσεις, ποιητικές. Κανείς δεν μίλησε πιο αισθαντικά για μήλα από τη Σαπφώ:
​*Οίον το γλυκύμαλον ερεύθεται άκρω επ’ ύσδω*​*άκρον επ’ ακροτάτω, λελάθοντο δε μαλοδρόπηες,*​*ου μαν εκλελάθοντ’, αλλ’ ουκ εδύναντ’ επίκεσθαι.*​​Σαν το γλυκόμηλο που κοκκινίζει στης μηλιάς τ’ ακρόκλωνα,​σε μια άκρη ξέκλωνη κι οι καρπολόγοι της μηλιάς εκεί το ξέχασαν·​μη λες το ξέχασαν, μα να το φτάσουν δεν δυνήθηκαν.​​(Επιθαλάμια, 60, μετάφρ. Γιάννης Δάλλας, _Αρχαίοι λυρικοί_, τόμ. Β: _Μελικοί_. Αθήνα: Άγρα, 2004, σ. 170-171).​​​​Πολύ καλημέρα σας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2017)

Earion said:


> ...καθότι η λέξις _γραμμένο _εν τω ηπειρωτικώ ιδιώματι σημαίνει τον επί καλλονή διακρινόμενον, τον γραφικόν, εξ ης αι φράσεις: _γραμμένο παιδί_, _άγγελος γραμμένος_, _φρύδια γραμμένα_, _γραμμένο χωριό...
> 
> _​​Πολύ καλημέρα σας.



Και εν τω κρητικώ ιδιώματι:

«Χαρύνω σε που κάθεσαι στο κούτελο τση τάβλας, 
λιγνή, κυπαρισσόκορμη και *κοντυλογραμμένη*, 
κι ανεγυρίζεις το σκοπό, περδικοκελαϊδίστρα»

~ Κωστής Φραγκούλης (Ανταίος)

και όχι μόνο: 



daeman said:


> ...
> Βλέπει γερμένος πάνω στο νερό τα μάτια του, τα δίδυμα αστέρια,
> την κόμη που μπορεί να παραβγεί αντάξια με Απόλλωνα και Βάκχο,
> άνηβα μάγουλα και φίλντισι λαιμό, την όψη του την *κοντυλογραμμένη*,
> ...


Πολλά καλήν εσπέρα σας.


----------

